# HD audio sur ATV4



## Daffy44 (29 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

heureux possesseur d'une ATV 4 je suis à la recherche d'une application permettant délire des fichiers WAV audio HD DTS situés sur mon NAS.

Jusqu'à présent ma PS3 demeure le seul appareil permettant de lire ces fichiers particuliers. (comme quoi des fois.. old is still good !)

Je vous le dit de suite j'ai fait les classiques
- VLC : lit le fichier mais en 2 canaux ???
- Infuse : ne pointe pas les fichiers wav
- Music (via partage via iTunes sur Mac) ... bah il parait que désormais IOS et TVos vont lire les FLAC en direct ... mais quid des WAV 5.1 ... KO à ce jour

Merci


----------



## Preatorien (29 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous testé avec Plex?

Cordialement


----------



## Daffy44 (30 Septembre 2017)

Non car il faut une bibliothèque....
Pas eu le temps... je vais essayer ce week-end


----------

